# 80 Gallon SW set up help and tips



## wado444 (Feb 28, 2014)

I am starting saltwater tank in an 80 gallon tank I just got. I am planning on using a sump filter in the stand I built, but was not originally planning the stand for one. I have a few questions about it all. My plan is a three chamber sump with protein skimmer and heater. But what else should go in it? I know there are a lot of options, but I need to know what is best. I am building the sump myself and I have two options for its size. I could make a 30" long, 12" deep, 15" high or 36" long, 9" deep and 15" high. Both options between 20 and 25 gallons. I could go up to 48" in length on the narrower one. Any recommendations on that? I need help figuring out what should go inside of the sump. Sand, sponges, live rock, etc...?

Thanks for the help, this is my first large saltwater aquarium and I am trying get everything down. Any tips or extra info would be greatly appreciated!

These are some pics of the stand showing why I am limited on the sump shape and size.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Large amounts of macro algae!A reactor for GFO or other phosphate removal(PO4) is a good idea as PO4 can cause algae outbreaks and interferes with coral calcification.No harm in UV sterilizers either.Ozone injected into the skimmer is a big help also.
The macro will need light but nothing as fancy or demanding as the tank itself.
I like drawers for lots of mechanicals,but many don't feel they are necessary.


----------



## wado444 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks I will definitely do the reactor and macro algae, but I have never used a UV sterilizer before. Do you have any recommendations on a cheaper, but reliable skimmer? Also the UV sterilizer and reactor? I was looking at BRS GFO & Carbon Reactor. And do you have an opinion on whether a long narrow sump or short wider sump would be better?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html
First link is to SCA skimmers.Probly best value for cheap skimmer.
I use BRS GFO in a phosban 150 reactor with good results.The larger phosban is useless since it has same size input and output it really can't handle larger volume.
A narrow sump will be easier to fit mechanicals in then wide(I had 18" wide sump real pain).


----------



## wado444 (Feb 28, 2014)

Awesome, I will build the longer sump. Now with that skimmer, does the double size still apply? And I am not sure what you mean about the reactor, the one you mentioned is cheaper though, so I might go with that. What order should these go in, in the sump starting with the first chamber? I have heard the skimmer goes before the reactor, but also that is goes after. I am not sure which would make more sense to me. And where does the UV sterilizer and heater fit into this? 
Thank you so much for the help, I just put in an order for the glass to build the sump. I want to get this up and running as soon as possible.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The reactor,uv and heater should be after any mechanical filteration to keep them from crapping up.The skimmer can be abywhere you want.a couple of mine have seperate pumps so I can place pump in first section and out put in last,but it really makes no difference.The whole system recirculates so much it will get the same no matter where it is.
Wouldn't just buying an aquarium be easier and cheaper then building your own sump?
Plenty of acrylic options on ebay.I made all mine out of aquariums with pumps in the sump.
This was my last one for my 120G fowlr.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/simple-diy-sump-filter-42406.html


----------



## wado444 (Feb 28, 2014)

Because of the way I built my stand, No prebuilt tank will fit under it. I think the only way I can fit a sump is if I get one custom built or build one my self. The dimensions are very odd and are not anything I have seen that you can buy. And if I am understanding you right, I can have the skimmer in first chamber, the reactor in the second, but can the sterilizer and heater go in with the return pump?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You could remove BOTH of the center supports.Front and back,that will /would give you more room in your stand.As long as the corners are supported the tank won't go anywhere(ask me how I know).Pics of my stands in this thread just today;
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-double-aquarium-stand-advice-74074.html,no center support on either(120g&180G).
There are a pretty good choice of sizes for sumps if you search "acrylic sump on ebay".I think even the sizes you mentioned;
Refugium Sump: Fish & Aquariums | eBay
I really hate the overflows before the return pump as they HIGHLY limit the amount of evaporation before you have to top off.


----------



## wado444 (Feb 28, 2014)

For the quote on the glass it would only cost me about $100 for glass and $20 for silicone. So building it my self does end up cheaper in the long run. And I have a bit of experience with glass. I found a good size on ebay from your link, but it is $160 plus $70 for shipping, so I would rather save the money. What do you mean though about the overflows before the return pump? Is that dependent on how the sump is built?


----------

